# ARDEX Feather Finish



## Zest (Oct 23, 2008)

I know some of you guys arent fans of the Hardiboard but i just installed 130sqft in my kitchen over a crawlspace/basement useing thinset then screws. Once i finished i crawled the floor with a tile and noticed their was an 1/8 peak in one of the seams. My question is would you use the thinset that you install your tile with to level it out or do you guys think that an ardex Feather Finish will work ? The reason i ask is because i know the ardex ff is not gritty unlike the thinset and i can get a better finish with it.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Zest,

So, one of the seams is peaked a bit, tell me how thin set or the Ardex product is going to make the high spot lower. Are you planning to add a little height to the rest of the floor?:whistling

Jaz


----------



## Zest (Oct 23, 2008)

So you would not recommend Screeding out. Remove the 2 sheets and do again ?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumbup:belt sander


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

bhock said:


> :thumbup:belt sander


If you are going to use a belt sander, better make sure you plastic off the area, run ventilation, and wear a really good respirator mask. You do not want to breath in the dust from Hardi


----------

